# Pottery Barn Halloween 2016



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

The Walking Dead Serve Bowl and Stand's price has been reduced to $89 but the condiment set is now on offer at $69. (previously $59)








There is a coupon code available this weekend. SAVE20 20% off of 1 item.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I love the flying bat wall art and it is on special for $79.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I love that claw on ball object. I would keep that up all year. If I was better with clay it would be pretty easy to recreate a lot cheaper than 60 bucks. I still like it though.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh wow, their stuff is always so beautiful but so crazy expensive. I love the claw orb. Last year I really wanted those vintage dishes and table cloth but just couldn't bring myself to spend that much. I can't wait to see the rest of their collection


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Pottery Barn is a store where I both look forward to & dread their Halloween offerings! Look forward to because of course it's wonderful - dread because I can't afford any of it! LOL! I tell myself once my children are grown up & I have lots of disposeable income again, I'll be cruising ebay for this stuff! Ha ha ha ha! So for all of you guys who sell your stuff after a few years to make room for new stuff, I'll be on the lookout for you! 

Love those skeleton hand goblets - Pottery Barn really knows how to hit the right spots on the elegant scale. 

ETA - back to add that I ordered some things from PB Kids last year (awesome Halloween themed plates & placemats), and I was very happy with their customer service when one of the items I received was incorrect. They let me keep it & sent the correct item. No hassles at all.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

It's beginning to look like Halloween over at PB! Thanks for the heads up and some photos. I too love the look of that claw thing and the metal bat wall decor. I guess the claw thing is just an object d'art. Kind of thought it was a decanter possibly but from the description don't think so.

I started looking through their items and would love to have this if I had the room (although the price would keep me away). 










I bought a bunch of Funkins at a HL last year really cheap on last day clearance and it would be perfect to stack them on. That or dead bodies, skeletons, etc . They kind of are on par with GR, maybe a bit higher quality on some things, in my book. I've bought a number of things from them over the years for halloween and not and take advantage of their sales and end of season sales (best if you can still find what you like...gotten lucky a few times) just like I do at GR. But oh if money were no object and my priorities were skewed differently, I could do my whole place up with lots of things from them. There's a PB store in San Jose I just love to visit. I have always loved their Walking Dead pieces and think the quality of them was way better than the knockoffs that HG carried in the past (course at a lower price too). Every year I see them I get tempted but after a number of years of halloween decor purchases just really don't have the room for more. No basements here in California!

BTW do a search for "halloween catalog" for the most halloween-related items from them online.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I did it, I used the 20% off coupon and bought the Skeleton Party Tub that is bigger in size. It does not come with free shipping and after the coupon it came in at $213.00 I justified that it will be my one PB purchase this year. My budget it set and my Mom sews the kids costumes every year. I hope it's worth it! I'll post pictures when it arrives.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

I am really sad, i feel in love with this witch chip set and i saw it online last year for $40 with free shipping (on sale) and i waited too long then it was gone. I was really hoping it was going to return but sadly it didn't.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Also, i am looking for these branches but they too never came back. I also adore these skull jar? but too expensive.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

WickedChick, I had to chuckle. I too LOVE those skull containers, but they are expensive (for my personal situation). 
So I had seen a pinterest link telling you how you could make your own for a few dollars. So I jumped on it.

Uhhh... hahaha Not exactly. One of those 'Pinterest Fail' moments.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

c910andace said:


> I'm obsessed. There are some interesting offerings. Of course, they come with the price tag...
> 
> http://www.potterybarn.com/products...56|best|0|viewall|48||56&cm_src=PRODUCTSEARCH
> View attachment 281459
> ...


I am in LOOOOVVVEEEE with this candle holder. I need a pair. Oh dang. I need to stay off HF during shopping season. hahaha


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Hilda said:


> WickedChick, I had to chuckle. I too LOVE those skull containers, but they are expensive (for my personal situation).
> So I had seen a pinterest link telling you how you could make your own for a few dollars. So I jumped on it.
> 
> Uhhh... hahaha Not exactly. One of those 'Pinterest Fail' moments.


hahaha, i'm going to look it up. If i do it, we can exchange pictures.  I ended getting the small jar that was found in the tjmaxx/HG stores because it kind of looked like it but i didn't give me the feeling like i got something that was similiar. i never used it last year.


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Grandin Road has a Witch hat for chip and dip this year!


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

CHEFJULI said:


> Grandin Road has a Witch hat for chip and dip this year!


Yes, i saw it. Not as nice as PB imo


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Hilda said:


> I am in LOOOOVVVEEEE with this candle holder. I need a pair. Oh dang. I need to stay off HF during shopping season. hahaha


I bought 3 of the skeleton hand votive holders.







I know they will look great with the 3 of these skull votives I have.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

WickedChick said:


> Yes, i saw it. Not as nice as PB imo


I actually picked that one up with a 20% discount early on. I checked my order history and it was $55 not as good as that sale price but it beats the GR price tag.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I want the metal bat sculpture BAD. nrngh.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

...And what about that lighted skeleton, I could use about three of those things!! But ay carumba, that price.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Ordered the ball and claw object, with an Amex gift card. It's coming tomorrow.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Serpentia said:


> ...And what about that lighted skeleton, I could use about three of those things!! But ay carumba, that price.


that really looks so nice.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I caved and ordered the metal bat sculpture. Now I have to find a place for it.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

lilibat said:


> I caved and ordered the metal bat sculpture. Now I have to find a place for it.


lilibat, That looked so beautiful!


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Serpentia said:


> ...And what about that lighted skeleton, I could use about three of those things!! But ay carumba, that price.



The lit glowing skull went on special for $39, I love the way those look with the chalkboard tombstones. Those lit wire skeletons are on special for $183 from $229.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

c910andace said:


> lilibat, That looked so beautiful!


I am a sucker for metal Halloween stuff that really is nice enough to leave out year round.


----------



## Misfit Ghoul (Jul 29, 2016)

Another store added to the list of places to check out. Half of these store threads I've never been in let alone heard of. Those chalk tombstones would really come in handy.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

These came in today.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Misfit Ghoul said:


> Another store added to the list of places to check out. Half of these store threads I've never been in let alone heard of. Those chalk tombstones would really come in handy.


Misfit Ghoul, just WAIT until the photos start pouring in from things that people are finding at Home Goods/TJ Maxx/ROSS etc! There is a thread already about that - make sure you start looking at it NOW because they have such unique items & if you don't buy it ASAP, it will be GONE!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

It's here and it's awesome.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Illysium said:


> It's here and it's awesome.


Wow!! That looks even better than on the website. It looks truly elegant.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

c910andace said:


> Wow!! That looks even better than on the website. It looks truly elegant.


Thanks!

Everything else in the pic is from Hobby Lobby, except the mirror.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Illysium said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Everything else in the pic is from Hobby Lobby, except the mirror.


You have an eye for detail. It all fits seamlessly.


----------



## Holly Small (Aug 3, 2015)

Pottery Barn Kids Halloween sheets for my son. They're so cute!


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Holly Small said:


> View attachment 283845
> 
> Pottery Barn Kids Halloween sheets for my son. They're so cute!


I love that pattern, it is so adorable! I bought the pajamas for my daughter in the same pattern from PBK last year.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Those sheets are adorable! I am always tempted by the holiday sheets for kids at PB - both Halloween & that "other" holiday! 
Both my kids are still in toddler-sized mattresses though, so I figure I'll wait until they are both into twin beds & then buy a matching set so there is no arguing about who gets what! 

I have noticed that the PB Kids website has different patterned plates & tumblers than they had last year. I like the pattern this year but I am SO GLAD that I bought the hard-backed placemats & matching plates from last year instead of convincing myself that I could get them later. Again, this year's are cute, but I love the pattern from last year so much - 









Just goes to show that if you like a pattern on something, you should probably grab it while you can!

I keep being tempted by that awesome skeleton felt garland!


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

I wonder if these chalkboard tombstone will become available for sale.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

WickedChick said:


> I wonder if these chalkboard tombstone will become available for sale.


 Last year Dollar Tree had some chalkboard tombstones - they were about 18 inches tall, I think (trying to remember), and I used them on our buffet table to write what certain dishes were. I bought two of them. They were plain, but I added the word cutouts that said 'eat drink & be scary' and 'trick or treat'. Those wooden words were from Micheals craft store. 









They had the string already attached, but you could make & glue on a stand for the back in some way, I'm sure, if you wanted to replicate this look that PB did on porch steps.  Just keep an eye on the Dollar Tree thread & buy them early if you want them!


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Last year Dollar Tree had some chalkboard tombstones - they were about 18 inches tall, I think (trying to remember), and I used them on our buffet table to write what certain dishes were. I bought two of them. They were plain, but I added the word cutouts that said 'eat drink & be scary' and 'trick or treat'. Those wooden words were from Micheals craft store.
> 
> View attachment 283944
> 
> ...


They are fantastic. It must have looked great. I would love to get it at the dollar store but sadly i don't have one near me.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

WickedChick said:


> I am really sad, i feel in love with this witch chip set and i saw it online last year for $40 with free shipping (on sale) and i waited too long then it was gone. I was really hoping it was going to return but sadly it didn't.
> View attachment 282350


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pottery-Bar...867106?hash=item33bc713222:g:DxsAAOSwPRlXnU3t

It has surfaced on ebay. $89.00 plus shipping. I know.. its steep. But its rare and i dont think it will take 28 days for buy it now.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

celipops said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pottery-Bar...867106?hash=item33bc713222:g:DxsAAOSwPRlXnU3t
> 
> It has surfaced on ebay. $89.00 plus shipping. I know.. its steep. But its rare and i dont think it will take 28 days for buy it now.


THank you for the heads up ...but boooo too rich for my blood. If i find it for cheaper i will definitely get it.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I understand. Believe me. I bought it last year for Saki for her birthday - Gathering of the witches party. It's ADORBS!


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

celipops said:


> I understand. Believe me. I bought it last year for Saki for her birthday - Gathering of the witches party. It's ADORBS!


im sooo jealous!!! it must have looked amazing.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

WickedChick said:


> im sooo jealous!!! it must have looked amazing.


Cute witches hat set, I bought it on sale last year. The tombstones are expensive. $119 for a set of 3. I say buy some plywood or make some cardboard cutouts and spray them with chalkboard paint!

http://www.potterybarn.com/products...|87|best|0|viewall|48||6&cm_src=PRODUCTSEARCH


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

c910andace said:


> Cute witches hat set, I bought it on sale last year. The tombstones are expensive. $119 for a set of 3. I say buy some plywood or make some cardboard cutouts and spray them with chalkboard paint!
> 
> http://www.potterybarn.com/products...|87|best|0|viewall|48||6&cm_src=PRODUCTSEARCH


you are so lucky to have it, i feel terrible for not jumping on the witch chip set...just terrible. yikes, $119 is expensive. That can definitely be made.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Compared to previous years, I have to say I am somewhat disappointed by PB's Halloween selection. They have a few great items. The Ball and Claw and Skull on a Stand are cool, and their skeleton-themed serving stuff is nice (but pricey), but overall, their selection just lacks flavor. Most of their stuff this year centers on generic pumpkins that could multi-task for Thanksgiving as well. Compared to the past when they have had a wide variety of unique items (such as their Ghost Town theme, and all the science lab themed stuff they had at one time), it almost seems like they're looking to get out of the Halloween business. I would think by now, judging by their online competitors (like Grandin Road), that they would have their full selection out, but maybe they will surprise us with a last-minute opening of more goodies.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I finally unpacked and hung this. It is beautiful and totally worthy of being hung up year round even if you don't do the 365 Halloween thing.

The picture on the website has it looking more silver but mine is a matte black and I absolutely prefer it this way.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

WickedChick said:


> I am really sad, i feel in love with this witch chip set and i saw it online last year for $40 with free shipping (on sale) and i waited too long then it was gone. I was really hoping it was going to return but sadly it didn't.
> View attachment 282350


WickedChick - I know it's not exactly the same, but I saw another witch hat platter like the one you were looking for offered by Christmas Tree Shops. It is reasonably priced at around $15 and you can order online! If you use code SHIPNOW it will ship for another $5, so it might be a good compromise for you. Take a look!

http://www.christmastreeshops.com/p...atter.do?sortby=ourPicks&from=fn#.V70XB6IjZSk


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WickedChick said:


> you are so lucky to have it, i feel terrible for not jumping on the witch chip set...just terrible. yikes, $119 is expensive. That can definitely be made.


there is a few on ebay this one is 69 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pottery-Bar...296529?hash=item1a19e08e11:g:cnsAAOSwaB5Xqjcq


----------

